# Video: Day In The Life of a Line Cook



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 26, 2022)

Excuse the commoner intrusion but this video popped up in my feed and I figured I'd share it.

Maybe a little sparse on details and no drama but I thought it was enjoyable. 



On the fillet, is it me, or does he cut it kinda weird for plating? It's like he starts at an angle and then drops flat. Is there a reason there or just an individual thing?

Anyway, whatchya think cooks?


----------



## sled_god (Nov 30, 2022)

I’m sorry but I HATE when people write their “labels” on lids. It’s almost as bad as people who write on the plastic wrap.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 30, 2022)

Yeah, the Sharpie on the lid thing was weird to me too.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 30, 2022)

sled_god said:


> I’m sorry but I HATE when people write their “labels” on lids. It’s almost as bad as people who write on the plastic wrap.


Unless the containers are stored in a drawer where only the tops are showing, I completely agree.


----------



## Stx00lax (Nov 30, 2022)

Resting the steak on a towel


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 30, 2022)

Stx00lax said:


> Resting the steak on a towel


Gravy starter


----------



## SirCutAlot (Nov 30, 2022)

78 reservations and how many cooks/chefs ? Ok not really chefs in the states. This is so much different in Europe with 3 years of appreanticeship. 
The fillet trimming is like, go the **** out of my restaurant! 

The served food looks quite nice, so not too bad at all. 

SirCutALot


----------



## Justinv (Nov 30, 2022)

The cook cutting a steak is completely wrong. That is roast beef slices.


----------



## henrymeows (Dec 3, 2022)

Curious, my workplace always empathizes on using different colour chopping boards. I've gotten called out a few times just because it's during a busy dinner service, I needed to slice something really quick on a chopping board that was set up for service but not the correct colour. But then I've also had some work trials in some high end restaurants that only uses white chopping board. This vid also only seem to have white boards. How strict are food inspectors in your countries regarding colour coded boards?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 3, 2022)

henrymeows said:


> Curious, my workplace always empathizes on using different colour chopping boards. I've gotten called out a few times just because it's during a busy dinner service, I needed to slice something really quick on a chopping board that was set up for service but not the correct colour. But then I've also had some work trials in some high end restaurants that only uses white chopping board. This vid also only seem to have white boards. How strict are food inspectors in your countries regarding colour coded boards?



@M1k3?


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 3, 2022)

henrymeows said:


> Curious, my workplace always empathizes on using different colour chopping boards. I've gotten called out a few times just because it's during a busy dinner service, I needed to slice something really quick on a chopping board that was set up for service but not the correct colour. But then I've also had some work trials in some high end restaurants that only uses white chopping board. This vid also only seem to have white boards. How strict are food inspectors in your countries regarding colour coded boards?


Well, last inspection at my current place, they didn't give a **** about it. Most of the places I've been at previously didn't use color coded. I believe it's more a corporate "harm reduction and people are stupid" insurance policy.


----------

